# Cross Breeding Rollers with high fliers?



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi.
I need your opinions. I just joined.
Ok...I have 3 Black rollers (one hen & two boys) and a pair of bared Serbian Highfliers. Both hens are sitting on eggs. And i was just wondering. When they finish rearing the babies..Could i cross breed a roller with a high flier?
I have not let them out yet, because its only been a month since ive had them. So i let them out end of this month. And...YEah?


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

you can cross breed anything but if they have babies it won't roll but might fly high not to sure on the flying but mixing jeans is not a good idea its up to you




justin4pcd said:


> Hi.
> I need your opinions. I just joined.
> Ok...I have 3 Black rollers (one hen & two boys) and a pair of bared Serbian Highfliers. Both hens are sitting on eggs. And i was just wondering. When they finish rearing the babies..Could i cross breed a roller with a high flier?
> I have not let them out yet, because its only been a month since ive had them. So i let them out end of this month. And...YEah?


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

also i have a crossbreed german owl with homer and roller its lighting fast i let it flew from a 75 mile toss and it got home before i did and my other homers also this toss was when she was about 4 moths only but the germen owl jeans didn't really do anything but his brother have hair that stick up so he might have some hidden jeans but you should try it


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

*Oh Ok.*

Um yeah.
I think i might. Because im not concerned about how they fly or anything i just want more pigeons..but not all the same colour..


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

yeah it trow out crazy color you wil love it trust me


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

justin4pcd said:


> Um yeah.
> I think i might. Because im not concerned about how they fly or anything i just want more pigeons..but not all the same colour..


well you did'nt say that in your first post, you should ask about color in the genetics thread, you never know you may just get more of the same black birds, list your colors and some may know what you could get out of them.


----------



## BojanMihailovic (Feb 6, 2008)

*Serbian Highflyers*

Hi,
what colors are, and from whom do you get your Serbian High-flyers.
To got different colors you don't need to cross bred them.
Genetic pool is 'reach' enough for that.
The chromosomes in a pigeon's cell are homologous pair (about 40 pairs).
One member of each pair is maternal, the other paternal.
The inheritance is due to specific structures which are forwarded to the next generation during reproduction. 
Sincerely
Bojan Mihailovic


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Um?? Im 14...
I don't understand what your saying.
I have two Normal barred high fliers with white flight feathers on both. But the male has more white. And the 3 rollers are a really dark grey...almost black.

I'll post some pictures. 
Um i don't know how to move it into colour genetics SPIRIT WINGS!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

justin4pcd said:


> Um i don't know how to move it into colour genetics SPIRIT WINGS!


I've moved it! 

Terry


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

*Thanks*

So here are the pictures of my birds.That i'm wanting to breed...


----------

